# Mumm-ra vs Luke Skywalker



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

A while ago there was a thread which Mumm-ra clashed with Darth Sidious and kicked his ass I'm curious to see the results of a battle between Mumms and Luke. 

This is Luke's much bragged about and powerful sue EU incarnation.

Battleground: Forest on Third Earth

In a fight to the death who wins?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Mumm-ra is gonna be fisting another waif Force user


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

You            wish


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Either put on your game face and explain why Luke isn't raped by Mumm-ra's psychic immune, planet busting bad-ass self or get out.

Mumm-ra has teleportation, immortal (so long as evil exists).


----------



## Amae (Jan 27, 2012)

Who wins this match?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Luke, as per usual


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

until I see a particularly impressive telepathy feat for Mumm-Ra, it's pretty much a solid win for the Jedi Grandmaster


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

Luke Skywalker vs Galactus: GO! (no bloodlust for Skywalker to make it fair)


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

So Luke can prevent being teleported to the sun or the Astral Plane like Mumm-ra did to Lion-O?

And as I said before Mumm-ra is immune to telekinetic attacks. He was unaffected by the witch Ta-she's telekinetic assaults against men which her control was absolute.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah since he'll see it coming due to precog, not to mention he can teleport around too so uh yeah 

hahaha, immunity yeah okay, show me the strongest TK attack he resisted


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm seeing some Complete Global Galactic Frustration here



As Vergil would say:

"Where's your frustration?"


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Yeah since he'll see it coming due to precog, not to mention he can teleport around too so uh yeah
> 
> hahaha, immunity yeah okay, show me the strongest TK attack he resisted



What part abou absolute don't you understand? 

Also can Luke teleport away from a place like te Astral realm?  

Luke's psychic attacks won't do shit especially considering Mumm-ra returned from being destroyed by the universal object the star of thundera. It's cuz of that experience be became stronger. Hell, Mumm-ra has tanked planet busting attacks(Lion-O's sword considering t was able to stand up to the sword of Plun-darr which was responsible for the destruction of Thundera).


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> So Luke can prevent being teleported to the sun or the Astral Plane like Mumm-ra did to Lion-O?
> 
> And as I said before Mumm-ra is immune to telekinetic attacks. He was unaffected by the witch Ta-she's telekinetic assaults against men which her control was absolute.



Shit Mumm-ra destroys planets and when he reached his full power he was causing earthquakes all over the planet.
Mumm-ra would just have to swing his sword and Luke would be pulped.

This is a good thread to identify the Star Wars wankers who just go around saying ridiculous stuff without knowing what fiction a force user is up against.

Hell Mumm-ra goes up against Supes and gives him serious trouble. Luke stands no chance whatsoever.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Luke shielding the Jade Shadow with Electromagnetic Radiation between the electrical storms generated by two closely orbiting black holes

Luke tanking psychic entropy during events that takes place half a year after Return of the Jedi, protecting his soul and mind, and repelling someone from stealing his body

Luke tanking mental entropy while in the Realm Beyond Shadows which is Abeloth's personal dimension for over a month thanks to the time dilation effect of the dimension and giving her the boot there


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Luke's psychic attacks won't do shit especially considering Mumm-ra returned from being destroyed by the universal object the star of thundera. It's cuz of that experience be became stronger. Hell, Mumm-ra has tanked planet busting attacks(Lion-O's sword considering t was able to stand up to the sword of Plun-darr).



that doesn't tell me anything about mindrape resistance, bro 

and stop using words like "absolute" and post some goddamn feats


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Notice how they only post part of the fight with Mumm-Ra

And not the battle in its entirety 

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> Luke shielding the Jade Shadow with Electromagnetic Radiation between the electrical storms generated by two closely orbiting black holes



Like that shit will matter if Mumm-ra destroys the entire planet with Luke still on it.



> Luke tanking psychic entropy during events that takes place half a year after Return of the Jedi, protecting his soul and mind, and repelling someone from stealing his body



Wow..... /sarcasm

That still doesn't mean shit to Mumm-ra who was able to come back after being destroyed by the most powerful objet in the universe and tell the story.

Note: I'm typing this on my iPhone and will continue as soon as I get home and am able to use my laptop. Wait 3 min

Luke tanking mental entropy while in the Realm Beyond Shadows which is Abeloth's personal dimension for over a month thanks to the time dilation effect of the dimension and giving her the boot there

Bitch more about it[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Because those the only moments with Mumm-ra fighting Superman......gee maybe I should post some other bullshit that has nothing to do with Mumm-ra fighting superman.

Here you go you can go scour the internets for this issue if you want some background that has nothing to do with Mumm-ra's feat against Superman.


----------



## Amae (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> Like that shit will matter if Mumm-ra destroys the entire planet with Luke still on it.


Isn't this fight in the ROSAT? And Luke can teleport.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Mumm-ra goes up against Supes and gives him serious trouble.




*Spoiler*: __ 











gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that doesn't tell me anything about mindrape resistance, bro



A witch that is able to mind rape any men that are in her sights or vice versa. Also yeah, it kind of does.





> and stop using words like "absolute" and post some goddamn feats



Look up the fucking thing. Most the eps are on youtube and you'll be able to see what I mean.



			
				Fang said:
			
		

> Luke tanking mental entropy while in the Realm Beyond Shadows which is Abeloth's personal dimension for over a month thanks to the time dilation effect of the dimension and giving her the boot there



So Luke has been able to enter an exit a place like the Astral plane? Moreover can he fight against someone like Mumm-ra who has control over time? Mumm-ra was able to bring back Thundera from the time before it was destroyed. Mumm-ra can travel back in time and kill Luke before he was born.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

I see Bender and Matta aren't capable of actually countering anything we've posted

Nothing changes


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Amae said:


> Isn't this fight in the ROSAT? And Luke can teleport.



Uh no. It takes place in a forest on Third Earth.

EDIT: I thought I added that. My bad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Mumm-Ra having to go back in time just to kill Luke because he's an actual threat
>No feats shown of planet busting or the like
>Claims of giving Superman trouble even though nothing notable happened
>Using a wiki as a point of reference
>Telling someone to look up feats while making claims at the same time

allmychips.gif


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 @ the part where you skipped how Mumm-ra was about to end Superman.

The only reason Mumm-ra loses to the Thundercats is because of the plot hax weapon Sword of Omens.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I saw Superman defeating Mumm-ra in those scans but nice try Nihilus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

So in other words you have no actual argument other than 

>Making claims
>Not backing them up
>Mumm-Ra hitting Superman with a beam of light 
>Superman reaching for the crystal even though he could have reacted and moved out of the way without a problem
>supermanholdingbackasusual.jpg
>magicwithchips.gif (not like it really matters)

So many chips


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Matta Clatta implying that I'm trying to claim that Superman beat Mumm-Ra during their fight
>Mumm-Ra doing absolutely nothing to him in regards to making a dent other than conjuring a flash of light while Superman blocks all of his attacks 

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

> >Mumm-Ra having to go back in time just to kill Luke because he's an actual threat





> ThunderCubs Part I 	Peter Lawrence 		91 	91
> Mumm-Ra learns of the treasure of Thundera[12] and the Sword of Plun-darr which destroyed Thundera. He recreates Thundera and travels there whilst the ThunderCats try to find him.







> >No feats shown of planet busting or the like










> >Claims of giving Superman trouble even though nothing notable happened



You just posted the scan of Mumm-ra about to strike Superman with the sword of plun-darr. 





> >Using a wiki as a point of reference



Irony. You use OBD wiki articles which don't have complete knowledge on combatants and haven't completely calculated Samurai Jack and choose to wank your favorite  characters.



> >Telling someone to look up feats while making claims at the same time



What the fuck are you smoking? I've given proof that Mumm-ra is able to resist mind control, telekinesis and is a planet buster and you brush it off as nothing.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Truth hurts doesnt it



What truth? That deep inside your a complete troll? And that you're upset that you are at all talented? I don't have anything to hide other then I laugh at how you cling to gay articles in OBD's wiki unprofessional shit lot. I'll say it again: Get out or debate.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

What exactly is your argument right now are you trying to say Mumm-ra didn't just no sell Superman hitting him and didn't slash Superman?

Keep your argument straight kiddo before this you were saying Superman wasn't having trouble with Mumm-ra and proceeded to post the rest of the fight which didn't involve Superman in any way.

hmmm I think you're grasping at straws right now.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> What truth? That deep inside your a complete troll?



Look whos talking  



> And that you're upset that you are at all talented? I don't have anything to hide other then I laugh at how you cling to gay articles in OBD's wiki unprofessional shit lot. I'll say it again: Get out or debate.



>Implying i should feel talented or untalented about debating fictional character battles
>Implying i use the OBD wiki to find out who's jelly or not

ohmy.jpg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Reads wiki article
>No evidence nor mention of planet busting
>Ignoring the fact that Superman likes to hold back and could have escaped the strike with no problem
>Still no evidence of planet busting
>Claiming I use the OBD Wiki during debates as part of my arguments
>Calling someone a troll just because he has no actual argument
>Matta Clatta acting like he knows what he's talking about

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

So is this a concession that you aren't actually reading the scans you're posting?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

So is this a concession or do you actually have anything noteworthy to post that actually shows Mumm-Ra being an actual threat to Luke


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>explains why Matta Clatta and Bender don't post the entire fight
>taking scans out of context
>Lying
>pulling a Phenom/Jplaya

Classic


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Sword encased within the core of planet Thundara
>Sword tried to escape from within the planet's core
>Thundara is destroyed
>No other mention of planet busting outside of this feat
>Mumm-Ra showing no actual feats of planet busting

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

I posted the entire fight that involved Superman, I don't think the Thundercats saving Superman and sending Mumm-ra back to their dimension has anything to do with Mumm-ra's feat against Supes.

Nice to know both of you can't seem to stick to a single argument though


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice to know that you have no actual argument aside from Mumm-Ra getting one shot via a blast of light which did nothing other than knock Superman on the ground 

Aside from no one arguing for Mumm-Ra's side posting actual feats for him outside of that and making claims of planet busting with no evidence or anything of the like backing it up

Anything else you would like to share mein square


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 27, 2012)

Wait wait....let me get this straight .

Are they SERIOUSLY using scans from a fucking crossover comic as evidence ????? Is that seriously a thing that is happening or am i seeing things ?

Because last i checked  crossover comics are REALLY low on the canon scale , and by that i mean not at all .


----------



## sonic546 (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Nice to know both of you can't seem to stick to a single argument though




At least they have an argument.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

[Insert feats of Mumm-Ra posing an actual threat to Luke Skywalker here]


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 27, 2012)

Because last i checked , if they wanted to have a crossover comic , they sure as hell won't have the guest characters be stomped , even if they were severly outclassed .

I mean that's just common sense , why would they have a crossover if they won't let one side of the crossover do anything of note?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

You mean aside from Lion-O slashing Superman's costume

Which basically did nothing


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

You might wanna look at the panel where Supes is hit again. Mumm-ra's sword arm is at an arc so he definitely hit him with the sword and not just a flash of light that you seem to think Luke won't be pulped by for whatever reasons.



Darth Nihilus said:


> >Sword encased within the core of planet Thundara
> >Sword tried to escape from within the planet's core
> >Thundara is destroyed
> >No other mention of planet busting outside of this feat
> ...


Okay so when Mumm-ra has the sword that Planet-busted and when Mumm-ra at full power is quaking an entire planet hes not capable of planet busting?
Flawless logic Nihilus
Especially when I notice the shitty double standard going on right now. There's are planetbusting weapons all over fiction the characters who wield them aren't always able to destroy a planet by themselves so when they use the planetbusting weapon it won't planetbust.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:
			
		

> >Sword encased within the core of planet Thundara
> >Sword tried to escape from within the planet's core
> >Thundara is destroyed
> >No other mention of planet busting outside of this feat
> >Mumm-Ra showing no actual feats of planet busting





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ygRDNxN8zQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Saint Saga said:


> Wait wait....let me get this straight .
> 
> Are they SERIOUSLY using scans from a fucking crossover comic as evidence ????? Is that seriously a thing that is happening or am i seeing things ?
> 
> Because last i checked  crossover comics are REALLY low on the canon scale , and by that i mean not at all .



I didn't bring up the crossover comics Matta Clatta did. 




> >explains why Matta Clatta and Bender don't post the entire fight
> >taking scans out of context
> >Lying
> >pulling a Phenom/Jplaya



How the hell is it the entire feat with Mumm-ra and Supes if Lion-O and the rest of the Thundercats jump in to save his hide? You people were expecting the specifics of Mumm-ra vs Superman. Superman is clearly on the ground right before Lion-O  jumps in to save him. 

Still slow? 

I'll explain it again:

You were asking for a fight between *Mumm-ra* and Superman. The Thundercats come in and SAVE Superman. 

The fight ended between them as soon as the Thundercats come in and help him.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>Reaching with no limits arguments
>Still hasn't admitted to lying about panel context or specifically interrupting the scene of the fight in a non-canon cross-over comic 
>Still abusing claims with little to no evidence
>Still can't refute Luke's telepathic or telekinetic abilities slaughtering him

Just another day


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

Why can't all SW threads be like Lucy and Michael vs Luke and Palps


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Its canon because Wildstorm was an imprint of DC that made continuation comics from the Thundercats. Its canonicity in line with the show right up to the Nupil double agent plot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

So still nothing to show on how Mumm-Ra poses an an actual threat against Luke in this fight

Your concession is accepted


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>ITT now Matta claims its canon
>irregardless still hasn't posted every scan of the fight like Nihilus did
>still harping same debunked crap


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

@ The Penetrator

Because SW EU is terrible and it's too goddamn sueish



Fang said:


> >Reaching with no limits arguments






*On the right side of the panel Superman is on the ground*

Is that really so hard to understand?





> >Still abusing claims with little to no evidence



Ta-She a beautiful sorceress who is able to have absolute control of men who see her or she uses her mind control powers over.



> >Still can't refute Luke's telepathic or telekinetic abilities slaughtering him



The Ta-she thing. She has COMPLETE control over men which Mumm-ra is easily able to no sell.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> >irregardless still hasn't posted every scan of the fight like Nihilus did



Superman was a non-factor in the last part of the fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Still no evidence of planet busting
>Relying on one scan as supposed evidence as being an actual threat in this fight
>Using the EU is terrible argument because he basically has nothing left to debate with 
>Still no feats or evidence aside from one scan from a crossover

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 27, 2012)

To be fair mein square


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah they must be confused
What has Nihilus debunked exactly?
-He tried to say that Superman didn't have trouble against Mumm-ra,proceeded to post the rest of the fight which didn't involve Superman at all after he was ground by Mumm-ra, 
-still claiming I'm posting something out of context for some reason with no way to support his argument and then tried to call into question the issues canonicity which I addressed.
-And then finally saying Mumm-ra can't planetbust because only his sword can
In case anyone didn't want to be bothered looking at the link I posted.



> DC says "the adventure begins where the cartoon left off in 1985, with New Thundera restored, and Thundercats' King Lion-O reassembling his old friends, the refugees of Thundera. But at Mumm-Ra's Pyramid, theAncient Spirits of Evil have concocted a nefarious plan to free the Shadowmaster from the Shadow Realm..."



Have fun pretending you still have some form of argument right now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Leave it to Ryoma to actually make a point for the other side when he's not online


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Leave it to Ryoma to actually make a point for the other side when he's not online



Exactly


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

In the video Bender posted Mumm-ra is immune to gravity that was destroying an entire planet.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Still no evidence of planet busting



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ygRDNxN8zQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


The sword of Plun-darr is the reason why Thundera was destroyed. 



> >Relying on one scan as supposed evidence as being an actual threat in this fight



Uh, I'm not. There's the sword of Plun-darr which is a planet busting weapon which you have yet to refute whether or not Luke is capable of tanking a planet busting attack.



> >Using the EU is terrible argument because he basically has nothing left to debate with



The EU is terrible was an insult to SW EU.

No, there's also the fact that Mumm-ra was able to recreate a planet back to before it's death indicates his control over time. There's teleporting Luke to the sun and etc.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>Still waiting for evidence of telepathic resistance
>Still waiting for evidence of countering precognition
>Still waiting for evidence of countering Emerald Lightning
>Still waiting for evidence of reflexes or speeds countering Luke's 
>Still waiting for evidence of "EU being terrible" in spite of the two CW animated series, Clone Wars novels barring KT's, and anything written by TZ, MS, JL, and others like Reeves or Perry

lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Still no evidence of planet busting outside of Mumm-Ra's sword
>Claiming that I have to refute whether or not Luke can endure planet busting attacks
>Never made such a claim from start to present 
>Still going with the EU is terrible argument because he has nothing left 
>Ryoma being the only voice of reason even though he's not online

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

The Swarm War pg3/pdf said:
			
		

> *"We need to get out of here," Jacen countered. "Or am I the only one who still feels the Force-call?"
> 
> "No-" Zekk said.
> 
> ...



Galaxy level ranging TP


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

-Luke invadan' Mumm-ra's mind
-ends up Turnan' evil and becoming his slave due to universal evil forces residing there.
-Mumm-ra takan' him under his wing so he won't be such waif anymore
-Failan' because there's no hope for Luke

Yep


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>ITT now Matta is making up fanfiction

Lukewithchips.gif


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

One could argue how much distance really effects telepathy in Star Wars, since force users are linked through a universal force that connects everything. Just saying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Matta Clatta acting like he knows what he's talking about 
>Still no feats supporting the claim that Mumm-Ra is a thread aside from Ryoma's posts
>EU is terrible/Mumm-Ra vs Superman ad nauseum

allmychips.gif


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> One could argue how much distance really effects telepathy in Star Wars, since force users are linked through a universal force that connects everything. Just saying.



Baseless speculation with no basis in reality in Star Wars. If that was the case Jedi Knights wouldn't have died by the thousands in the first ten minutes of Order 66.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:
			
		

> >Still waiting for evidence of countering precognition



Mumm-ra fights against Cheetara like the rest of the Thundercats who has six th sense



> >Still waiting for evidence of telepathic resistance



Ta-she

I'm not mentioning it again. You want me to you're shit out of luck.



> >Still waiting for evidence of reflexes or speeds countering Luke's





> >Still waiting for evidence of countering Emerald Lightning



Mumm-ra is faster than Cheetara who is clocked at being able to run 120 mph. Even more counting the Supes vs Mumm-ra fight



Darth Nihilus said:


> Leave it to Ryoma to actually make a point for the other side when he's not online



You are a terrible debater



I put it out before. 



> >Still waiting for evidence of "EU being terrible" in spite of the two CW animated series



When I say EU I mean the comics which you are all going to ridiculously gaga over. I liked Star Wars Clone Wars 2003 animated show. I have mixed feelings on the CG. I like the film saga. I however HATE how you wank the fuck out of SW however. It makes me hate being an SW fan.


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> Baseless speculation with no basis in reality in Star Wars. *If that was the case Jedi Knights wouldn't have died by the thousands in the first ten minutes of Order 66*.



>Implying that the prequel trilogy isnt riddled with PIS at every turn.
>Implying that Jedi have the same powers in the movies that they display in the EU.
>Haha I see why you all do this now, it *is* more fun than actualy debating.

starwarswankintheobd.gif


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> @ The Penetrator
> 
> Because SW EU is terrible and it's too goddamn sueish



Are you trying to get this thread locked or what?

I don't care about the EU in general but I have to wonder why a Star Wars graphic novel made it into a book about the 500 Essential ones then.

Also, Matta Clatta parroting. Splendid thread you've got going here.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>says sixth sense
>does not specify what that is in specifics, no actual evidence posted...again
>thinks moving at 120mph is fast

lol


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Are you trying to get this thread locked or what?
> 
> I don't care about the EU in general but I have to wonder why a Star Wars graphic novel made it into a book about the 500 Essential ones then.



What is this?


----------



## Toriko (Jan 27, 2012)

So much shit

Anyway how highly do you guys reccomend the EU stuff?

Besides the CW shows I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> >Implying that the prequel trilogy isnt riddled with PIS at every turn.
> >Implying that Jedi have the same powers in the movies that they display in the EU.
> >Haha I see why you all do this now, it *is* more fun than actualy debating.
> 
> starwarswankintheobd.gif



>parroting just like Matta Clatta, I see why YOU do this since your guys are unoriginal at even being witty or mirthful 

You have no idea what your talking about considering all basic abilities are the same; telepathy, empathy, telekinesis, super speed, and precognition

>Qui-Gon Jinn makes a point of Jedi having superior reactions which is how a 10 year old Anakin can podrace, which is impossible for normal humans
>Catches Jar-Jar's tongue in less then the time it takes the former to blink

Keep up with your OBD conspiracy shit, no one fucking cares.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

How come Luke can't ever telapathically influence every sith he comes across and just be done with it? 

Duh because he can't do it so easily while hes engaging in a duel against someone who also has TP.You know that's how force users fight right? They just wage a battle both mentally and physically until they can trip someone up in a fight.


Damn, so why would the people arguing for Star Wars gimp him so much and place his chances for victory in such an unlikely fashion against someone with a planet busting sword that makes a lightsaber look like a rubber sword.

Shame Mumm-ra just waves his sword and pulps him while hes wasting all his time trying to break into his mind.


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

Brohan said:


> So much shit
> 
> Anyway how highly do you guys reccomend the EU stuff?
> 
> Besides the CW shows I'm not familiar with it.



Its petty vast. Some is terrible, some is awesome, like most fiction. Atm I would reccomend a lot of the Old Republic stuff. And not to sound like a fanboy but Boba Fett is always awesome, tales of the bounty hunters was pretty great, I would also reccomend the young jedi knight novles though some say their bad Ive always liked them.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

Some EU is really shit, some is worth reading though.

I'm in the same boat as Charcan, I don't care about it but I laugh at the frustration it causes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

the stuff by Zahn, Luceno, and Stover are very much worth a look 

comics are nice too, like some of the Clone Wars and Empire stuff


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> What is this?



A  I bought a while ago.

Some weird choices but overall pretty good.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

Traviss :biggestfuckingmaybe


----------



## Toriko (Jan 27, 2012)

There any scans online?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> How come Luke can't ever telapathically influence every sith he comes across and just be done with it?
> 
> Duh because he can't do it so easily while hes engaging in a duel against someone who also has TP.You know that's how force users fight right? They just wage a battle both mentally and physically until they can trip someone up in a fight.
> 
> ...



still no proof Mumm-Ra has telepathy worth a fucking damn compared to Luke's

keep digging that hole there


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> You are a terrible debater



Your concession is accepted mein square


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>Calls EU shit
>talks about OBD Star Wars "wank" conspiracies
>Then goes on about "Boba Fett being teh" awesome

Mean while Matta does more fanfiction.

Nothing ever changes.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> still no proof Mumm-Ra has telepathy worth a fucking damn compared to Luke's
> 
> keep digging that hole there


You didn't answer the question?

The sith he fights against are hardly comparable to Luke at all telapathically yet he still has to go into the tried and true mental and physical battle at the same time.
Common sense should tell you him doing it so often is for a reason. He has to actually try to mentally battle another mook jedi instead of actually just annihilating him like that the way he does non force sensitives. 

So why wouldn't he fight another telapath like Mumm-ra exactly like that?


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

Such is the fate of a Star Wars thread mein square


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Such is the fate of those who walk the path of the sickle minded

Only to be kicked out and sent into oblivion by the lords of quality


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> How come Luke can't ever telapathically influence every sith he comes across and just be done with it?



Like against Lomi Po, Welk, UnuThul, plenty of members of the Lost Tribe of the Sith, Kueller, Nightsisters, and other Dark Jedi or dark side using Force-Users?

Ahahahaha.

>Luke's psychic presence harming the Lost Tribe of the Sith despite it being only flared for a second from the Codex who are on a different planet in the Unknown Regions of the galaxy on the opposite end

Try harder.



> Duh because he can't do it so easily while hes engaging in a duel against someone who also has TP.You know that's how force users fight right? They just wage a battle both mentally and physically until they can trip someone up in a fight.



Oh you mean how UnuThul powered and amped by two Dark Jedi and further enhanced with the entire Killick Race's force sensitivity and potential couldn't mind fuck Luke, then tried to push him and Luke became the essence of an immovable object then Luke pistol whipped him with his saber and slaughtered Lomi Po whose specific Force ability lets her muffle her physhical and psychic presence against specifically Luke a year earlier and Luke disabled it and slaughtered her?

Keep grasping at straws.



> Damn, so why would the people arguing for Star Wars gimp him so much and place his chances for victory in such an unlikely fashion against someone with a planet busting sword that makes a lightsaber look like a rubber sword.
> 
> Shame Mumm-ra just waves his sword and pulps him while hes wasting all his time trying to break into his mind.



Shame you never know what your talking about.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

dunno why I'm even bothering to point this out, but it's not like there aren't any instances of Force Users mentally invading others

Sith Emperor mentally zorching his Sith father and a hundred other Sith Lords too when he was a kid, The Dreadmasters actually managing to get into the player's head for a while and that's after they've been imprisoned for years, being constantly Force Drained too; Vader punching holes in the mind of another Force Sensitive, and so on 

This is like the shit brought up in that Mumm-Ra vs Naruto thread, where someone said mummy boy isn't all that powerful because the Thundercats stop him with their plot-device sword.  It wouldn't happen if they weren't actually comparable in power, would it?


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> >Calls EU shit



What I said was some was shit, and some was awesome. i relise in your eyes where Star Wars is the end all of every fiction Im sure it would be hard to pick it out, but to those of us who actualy have respect for good fiction, yes there is some pretty shitty stuff in the EU. Legacy of the Force was complete and utter garbage. Although like I said there is some pretty awesome stuff in the EU as well.



> Nothing ever changes.



Very true, werent you the one saying that a bloodlusted Skywalker could take Death the other day? An abstract entity? Then what was it last week he had a chance against, Trion Juggernaut?

Please...

Given your vast knowledge of the EU I would actualy have a lot of respect for you concerning Star Wars if you didnt wank it so much.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the stuff by Zahn, Luceno, and Stover are very much worth a look
> 
> comics are nice too, like some of the Clone Wars and Empire stuff



Not just those three; also Barnes, Reeves, Perry, McPube, Alliston, Jetter, Drew K's Bane Trilogy, John Jackson Miller, Ostrander, Veitech, etc...



Charcan said:


> A  I bought a while ago.
> 
> Some weird choices but overall pretty good.



Interesting, was it Dark Empire the one it mentioned?



Ryjacork said:


> *snip*



No surprise you can point out something was largely trash when the entirety of the SW community here in the OBD have mentioned that for years. 

You still have no idea what your talking about. You have no credibility, and never will when it comes to Star Wars.



> Very true, werent you the one saying that a bloodlusted Skywalker could take Death the other day?



You mean how the Supernatural side basically conceded that the only real victory was if Lucifer had Death with him and it was specifically specified he didn't in that fight with Michael against Luke and Sidious in the first place?

Sure good at lying through your teeth there.



> An abstract entity? Then what was it last week he had a chance against, Trion Juggernaut?



Bullshting Strike #3: Most people admitted normal Juggs would get murked and I said Luke would realized he had no chance against Trion except cloaking him or bfring him for a ring-out.

Other then that, nope. Called out again you have been, must be embarrassing at this point.



> Please...
> 
> Given your vast knowledge of the EU I would actualy have a lot of respect for you concerning Star Wars if you didnt wank it so much.



Blub blub blub, is all I'm getting at this point.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> dunno why I'm even bothering to point this out, but it's not like there aren't any instances of Force Users mentally invading others
> 
> Sith Emperor mentally zorching his Sith father and a hundred other Sith Lords too when he was a kid, The Dreadmasters actually managing to get into the player's head for a while and that's after they've been imprisoned for years, being constantly Force Drained too; Vader punching holes in the mind of another Force Sensitive, and so on
> 
> *This is like the shit brought up in that Mumm-Ra vs Naruto thread, where someone said mummy boy isn't all that powerful because the Thundercats stop him with their plot-device sword.  It wouldn't happen if they were actually comparable in power, would it?*


What's the plot device stopping a jedi from just going around mentally influencing people like all the time?
Telapathy? Yeah that seems like its the answer 
Oh well Mumm-ra's got that and hes got enough juice to create a dream dimension.
So yeah while Luke is spending so much time trying to break into his mind just like he does every force sensitive hes up against Mumm-ra is going to take his sword and have a swing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2012)

SW claiming victims yet again. Though don't know why Mumm-ra deserves this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> Interesting, was it Dark Empire the one it mentioned?



Yep.

For further reading it suggested Mara Jade By the Emperor's Hand, Crimson Empire and Heir to the Empire.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Those are all very good classic comic series in EU. Crimson Empire #3 actually starts next month as the mini-series trilogy's last stand. Best thing is Dark Horse as the entire original crew of writers, artists, and editors on it for the last hurrah.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> >says sixth sense
> >does not specify what that is in specifics, no actual evidence posted...again



Seriously, how the hell can you not know what sixth sense.



> detecting when something is unsafe or if evil is near. This precognitive sense, which Cheetara regards as a curse for the most part, also allows her to perceive visions ? whether involuntary or by forcing herself





> >thinks moving at 120mph is fast



Did I say it was? No. Quit your BSing

However, you were the ones who posted the Supes vs Mumm-ra which Mumm-ra can clearly be clocked at a speed greater than Supes.



			
				Charcan said:
			
		

> I don't care about the EU in general but I have to wonder why a Star Wars graphic novel made it into a book about the 500 Essential ones then.



It's the dickriding over the Dark Empire that is so effing ridiculous. I mean seriously. So palpatine opens up a wormhole. OMG that makes him the strongest in fiction. It's so fucking ridiculous. 

I like the Darth Vader and the Lost Command story however. 


Also Luke having universal telepathic communications doesn't mean shit if the people he's mindfucked are nobodies (like the Palpatine feat of mind fucking billions of people with barely any feats whatsoever).




			
				Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> This is like the shit brought up in that Mumm-Ra vs Naruto thread, where someone said mummy boy isn't all that powerful because the Thundercats stop him with their plot-device sword. It wouldn't happen if they weren't actually comparable in power, would it?



That thread was awful because barely anyone on the forums knows jack about Thundercats. Also the Sword of Omens is plot device. But considering how all the SW people don't know anything about Thundercats you can't really say anything.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone's whose played Knights of the Old Republic remember when the Jedi Council completely erases Revan's original personality, reprograms his mind and seals his Force powers? Yeah.

Edit: Why isn't Bender banned?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Yep.
> 
> For further reading it suggested Mara Jade By the Emperor's Hand, Crimson Empire and Heir to the Empire.



yeah, those are all pretty good choices 

Also, it's pretty telling when even CBR acknowledges Luke's ability to mindfuck others who don't have comparable telepathic showings, if the EU is being used of course.  The hilarious denials here kind of put things into perspective.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 27, 2012)

All too predictable.

Jelly times part II.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

@ Darth Nihilus

Who's conceding? You can't read what the hell I'm saying and didn't spot the post where I said Mumm-ra is a planet buster.

@Nevermind

Stop it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

I like how the quote from Swarm War of Luke's telepathic call putting mental pressure and forcing lesser Jedi Knights and apprentices as well as some Masters back to Ossus despite if or if they dind't want to in the first place  was completely ignored

Typical Jellytown population


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> What's the plot device stopping a jedi from just going around mentally influencing people like all the time?
> Telapathy? Yeah that seems like its the answer
> Oh well Mumm-ra's got that and hes got enough juice to create a dream dimension.
> So yeah while Luke is spending so much time trying to break into his mind just like he does every force sensitive hes up against Mumm-ra is going to take his sword and have a swing.



a time which will span all of .0001 seconds



Bender said:


> Also Luke having universal telepathic communications doesn't mean shit if the people he's mindfucked are nobodies (like the Palpatine feat of mind fucking billions of people with barely any feats whatsoever).



find me a Mumm-Ra feat that approaches that scale and I'll be satisfied

until then, keep on crying



> That thread was awful because barely anyone on the forums knows jack about Thundercats. Also the Sword of Omens is plot device. But considering how all the SW people don't know anything about Thundercats you can't really say anything.


I can say anything because I actually know how to debate


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah, those are all pretty good choices
> 
> Also, it's pretty telling when even CBR acknowledges Luke's ability to mindfuck others who don't have comparable telepathic showings, if the EU is being used of course.  The hilarious denials here kind of put things into perspective.



Against Sora right?

Sometimes CBR is a great eyes opener when it comes to its reductionist views and some people still winning despite them.


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> No surprise you can point out something was largely trash when the entirety of the SW community here in the OBD have mentioned that for years.



Yea caus Ive been posting here for years 

Dude my only point was that any fiction as vast and that spans as many writers as Star Wars is bound to have some good points, and some points that are shitty as hell. And Star Wars is no exception. I only brought up Legacy of the Force because it was so bad that I didnt think even you could try and defend it.



> You mean how the Supernatural side basically conceded that the only real victory was if Lucifer had Death with him and it was specifically specified he didn't in that fight with Michael against Luke and Sidious in the first place?



Nobody conceded that, you made that comment and everybody ignored it. That thread was still being debated untill it was locked, just like every Star Wars thread around here is because of its deranged fanboys.



> Blub blub blub, is all I'm getting at this point.



And what do I get from you here? All that i see you do in debates when people ask you something like "How would X Star Wars character react to Y ability?" is: 

>Posting random feats that have nothing to do with the question 
>shifting the burden of proof onto someone els
>Listing random bullet points about others debating which still have nothing to do with the topic at hand
>Shaking your head and saying "Nuh-uh"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Against Sora right?
> 
> Sometimes CBR is a great eyes opener when it comes to its reductionist views and some people still winning despite them.



yeah, and I think KH Mickey too

I was all ohmeinsquare.jpg there


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah, those are all pretty good choices
> 
> Also, it's pretty telling when even CBR acknowledges Luke's ability to mindfuck others who don't have comparable telepathic showings, if the EU is being used of course.



What the hell does CBR have to do with anything? No one is downplaying anything especially considering that it's been explained several times that Mumm-ra is immune to telekinetic attacks. 

@ Fang 

Because I don't insult people and make spite threads like the Naruto vs Mumm-ra thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> @ Darth Nihilus
> 
> Who's conceding? You can't read what the hell I'm saying and didn't spot the post where I said Mumm-ra is a planet buster.



>Mumm-Ra destroying a machine that stabliizes the planet
>Planet is destroyed because machine can't function
>Still no feats of Mumm-ra planet busting

Your concession is accepted


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>Says I post random feats that have nothing to do with Luke
>Half a dozen posts detailing Luke's telepathic showings that range from doing it to people numbering in the tens of thousands across an entire star system to forcing Jedi to come to his planet on the other end of the galaxy if or if they didn't want too
>Non-sequiters and red herrings from this guy everywhere

Lukewithchips.gif


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> a time which will span all of .0001 seconds






> find me a Mumm-Ra feat that approaches that scale and I'll be satisfied
> 
> until then, keep on crying



Mumm-ra was able to take control of someone who is the personification of all that is good in existence in the Thundercats show. Also I'm still waiting for an answer to Mumm-ra destroying the planet.



> I can say anything because I actually know how to debate



But you don't know enough about Mumm-ra that you would be unable to make a thread that isn't a spite thread like Mumm-ra vs Narutoverse.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>They just go in senseless, baseless circles


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Mumm-Ra destroying a machine that stabliizes the planet





> >Planet is destroyed because machine can't function



Which is no different than destroying the core of a planet. Also the sword of Plun-darr  which destroyed Thundera. 

How hard is it to put that together?  



> >Says I post random feats that have nothing to do with Luke



When the hell have I said that. I said people wank the living hell out of SW.



> >Half a dozen posts detailing Luke's telepathic showings that range from doing it to people numbering in the tens of thousands across an entire star system to forcing Jedi to come to his planet on the other end of the galaxy if or if they didn't want too



Mumm-ra can also create a clone of Luke to do his bidding and have him fight Luke and look for an opportunity to strike him down.



> Spitting Image 	Howard Post 	October 2, 1985 	18 	18
> After the driller captures Panthro, Mumm-Ra creates an evil clone of him to turn the people of Third Earth against the ThunderCats.







> >Non-sequiters and red herrings from this guy everywhere



lol 

And this is coming from the person who can't interpret a simple comic panel of Mumm-ra having the upperhand and including the Thundercats in Supermans fight against Mumm-ra.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Still no feats

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Gone (Jan 27, 2012)

Let me ask you a question Fang...

>Ignoring
>These
>little
>bullets
>This
>isnt
>debating

Who is someone you think could defeat Luke, without it being a stomp? Because every match you say is either an easy sweep for Star Wars, or a spite thread. So whats a good fight that Luke would lose, fucking Odin?


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Still no feats
> 
> gamelwithchips.gif



>Their still parroting us as well along side that


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> >They just go in senseless, baseless circles



Right I'm going in baseless circles. What is this then:





> Mumm-Rana is an ancient sorceress for good, and counterpart to Mumm-Ra. She lives in the White Pyramid where her powers keep her from traveling too far. She at one time battled Queen Luna (grandmother to the Lunatak Luna) to stop her rampage across Third Earth. She did so by stripping Queen Luna of her magical belt which she later lost to Luna (which was destroyed eventually). Much like Mumm-Ra, her powers limit the time she can spend outside of her pyramid home. Mumm-Rana's level of power is somewhat unclear, as she was seen to be bested in battle by Mumm-Ra in the first appearance, but she was also shown to be considerably more powerful than both Queen and Princess Luna, as she defeated both of them with relatively little effort.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

>again quoting Wikipedia articles


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm wondering why Luke will be able to break the mechanics of how his telapathy is shown to work against other mook telapaths so he can win in a way that's rather unlikely already?

No answer in sight but we just keep going in circles about Mumm-ra's telapathy like Luke has the sufficient powers to one shot another skilled telapath with his mind while physically fighting them.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Fang said:


> >again quoting Wikipedia articles



No different than you quoting OBD wiki articles which aren't always updated. If they were completely knowledgeable then we wouldn't have later been able to confirm the legitimacy of Jack's atmospheric re-entry feat.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> until then, keep on crying
> 
> 
> I can say anything because I actually know how to debate



Tone it down before this escalates, please. Stick to arguing your side of things and don't bait. If you can't do that, start putting people on ignore.

This goes for everyone.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Tone it down before this escalates, please. Stick to arguing your side of things and don't bait. If you can't do that, start putting people on ignore.
> 
> This goes for everyone.



FINALLY

Thank you for entering Naruto.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 27, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I'm wondering why Luke will be able to break the mechanics of how his telapathy is shown to work against other mook telapaths so he can win in a way that's rather unlikely already?
> 
> No answer in sight but we just keep going in circles about Mumm-ra's telapathy like Luke has the sufficient powers to one shot another skilled telapath with his mind while physically fighting them.



I'm still seeing a distinct lack of feats for Mumm-Ra there


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> No different than you quoting OBD wiki articles which aren't always updated. If they were completely knowledgeable then we wouldn't have later been able to confirm the legitimacy of Jack's atmospheric re-entry feat.



>waiting for evidence of a post of mine citing anything from the OBD wiki in this thread at all
>still hasn't said anything about the quotes I provided

Try again.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

This is worse than him being scared of Thor.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm still seeing a distinct lack of feats for Mumm-Ra there



You keep on downplaying Mumm-ra's feats. How hard is it to acknowledge that Mumm-ra being in possession of a sword that was able to destroy a planet makes him a planet buster?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Naruto comes in telling people to tone it down
>Still no feats showing us why Mumm-Ra can contend with Luke
>Using the Wiki article double standard argument

justanotherdayintheobd.jpg


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

Bender said:


> FINALLY
> 
> Thank you for entering Naruto.



You baited a few pages earlier too.

I can't be arsed to delete so many posts, I'm very close to closing the thread.

Please keep it clean.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

@Penetrator

How is Mumm-ra afraid of Thor? They've never even met



Fang said:


> >waiting for evidence of a post of mine citing anything from the OBD wiki in this thread at all



I was talking about other threads where people in the OBD refer to articles from the OBD wiki.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know who this mum ra person is.

I do know Luke however


Soooo

Scans? Clips? Transcripts? Episode citations

Anything?


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

@Penetrator

Ohh wait I get it you're referring to that thread. Look just post why you think who wins or stop posting. Please.



Naruto said:


> You baited a few pages earlier too.



Apologies.




> Please keep it clean.



I'll try.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2012)

oh god 

hahahaha


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

No, he can enforce minimum standards of clarity



> Soooo
> 
> Scans? Clips? Transcripts? Episode citations
> 
> Anything?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2012)

>Claims that we use information from the OBD wiki to strengthen our arguments
>Later claims that he was talking about other people using the wiki as a source of information

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Cocoa (Jan 27, 2012)

I love how you guys claim mumm-ra can planet bust and yet nothing you posted showed that. Not that it is relevant to the debate in any way, shape, or form. If Mumm-ra can't get past Luke's telepathy then there is nothing to debate about.

Here is a simple solution. Show scans or episodes that show Mumm-ra using telepathy on par to Luke. If not then stop posting. 

Calling other people terrible debaters when you can't even provide proof for your claim is laughable.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2012)

@ Penetrator

Knock it off.



Banhammer said:


> I don't know who this mum ra person is.
> 
> The main enemy of the Thundercats
> 
> ...


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 27, 2012)

This is going nowhere so closing.


----------

